# So I ordered a new smoker yesterday!...Update!



## phatbac (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey!
I ordered a new smoker yesterday. I decided to go back to a stick burner and rejoin ( if i ever left) the Lang brotherhood and ordered a Lang 36 Hybrid Patio with stainless steel cooking racks.

I will post pics of it when i get it but here is a picture of the model I ordered...








It has a smoker on the right (reverse flow) and a charcoal grill on the left hand side. There is a steel wall separating the two in the tube.
I went with stainless upgrade hoping i could prevent rust and keep my racks cleaner.
When their plant resumes next week i will be waiting about 4-6 weeks for it to be built and delivered.

Thanks for looking!

Happy Smoking ( i will be soon ),
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 23, 2020)

Congratulations Aaron.  I wish that I cooked for enough people to justify a smoker like that.

I look forward to seeing action pictures, once you get her dialed in.

(I thought that you had gotten a larger Lang, after you sold the 36 patio, last year?  It was all I could do not to call when you had that one for sale).


----------



## phatbac (Apr 23, 2020)

i sold a 48 last year and wanted a little smaller because the 48 was too big for my needs. i could smoke for the whole church (125 ppl) and have 1/4 of the cook chamber left over. So i went back to a 36 i used to have with a grill on the side so i can grill with it too! 

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 23, 2020)

I gotcha.  I thought that it was a 36 that you sold.  Even that would be bigger than I need.  (Our whole church is about 35 - 40 folks).

Enjoy the new smoker.


----------



## phatbac (Apr 23, 2020)

thanks!


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 23, 2020)

Whoa, congratulations are in order, it'll be like Christmas in June! RAY


----------



## phatbac (Apr 23, 2020)

yessir! thanks

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## creek bottom (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats! That's a beautiful cooker! You'll be having some fun with that...


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice grill. Congrats!


----------



## ozzz (Apr 23, 2020)

Very nice looking smoker. Enjoy.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats!  
Will be watching for the results from the maiden voyage.


----------



## phatbac (Apr 23, 2020)

creek bottom said:


> Congrats! That's a beautiful cooker! You'll be having some fun with that...


Thanks i sure hope to!



ososmokeshack said:


> Nice grill. Congrats!


thank you!



ozzz said:


> Very nice looking smoker. Enjoy.


appreciate it!



SecondHandSmoker said:


> Congrats!
> Will be watching for the results from the maiden voyage.


There will be a thread...i have a bunch of ribs and pork but once its seasoned and broke in i have 3 PRs and some other things will have a big party with smoking and grilling all day long!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2020)

Well you had me looking for a place to put a 48, but it just wouldn’t work here, plus I have never not had enough room in my 36. I’m glad to hear that you are happy with the 36. It looks like a real nice unit, but then IT IS a Lang!!!
Al


----------



## ofelles (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats on your purchase.  The best of 2 worlds, smoking and grilling, whats not to like!  You can't go wrong with a Lang, but you already know that.


----------



## Dantij (Apr 27, 2020)

*From one proud Lang owners to another:  Congratulations!
I had such a tough time choosing between the 48 and the 36 hybrid.  I went with the 48 with no regrets.  I use my WSM 22in.  for anything I want to cook over charcoal quickly.  As you already know, the Lang is a beast and really is a joy to cook on.  *


----------



## smokin peachey (Apr 27, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## phatbac (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you smoking peachy and Dantij...I cant wait for my new smoker. i went with the 36 because the 48 was just bigger than i ever needed so there was no need for the extra room...

Cooking on a Lang!
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## phatbac (May 15, 2020)

Hey all,
i have told a few on the chat and i wanted to share with everyone my update.

Well, I'm going to have to have surgery again and because of time off work and all the BS i wasn't going to be able to get the Lang i ordered and so i cancelled the order. Then i was looking at facebook marketplace for a used horizon (still had some scratch) or something like that when what did you know i came across a used Lang 36 Hybrid patio with stainless racks and a custom cover. I contacted the seller.

I got my medications changed around so the surgery could be pushed off a month or two ( this is good because of covid etc.) and leaves me still in better shape to make a large purchase...

The seller is way away from me but about the same distance from my dad's house as the Lang plant. My dad was going to go with me to get the smoker to save me shipping and so instead of going south to GA we are going north to western NY. I put down a small deposit to hold the unit and Memorial day weekend (next weekend) i will be picking up my new Lang!

I'm getting what i wanted, saving a bunch of money, and sooner. It will be a nice father and son trip and i will spending my memorial day, cleaning painting, and reasoning my smoker and getting her ready for the summer of smoke '20! --- i Think we are going to call her Suzy Q!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)

Here is a pic of her!


----------



## Fueling Around (May 15, 2020)

Great find.  Mighty good of you adopting an unwanted unit.

Sorry to hear about your health issues.  Feel for you.  I've got upcoming oral surgery and many months of recovery and restoration.


----------



## phatbac (May 16, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Great find.  Mighty good of you adopting an unwanted unit.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your health issues.  Feel for you.  I've got upcoming oral surgery and many months of recovery and restoration.


Thanks for your kind words...
Don't feel too bad for me I'm getting a Lang!!!

Happy smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## mooncusser (May 16, 2020)

Looks like you have some fun ahead! Best of luck for the journey and getting the Lang up & running.

Best wishes also for your health issues. Covid-19 is making any treatment that much harder to manage.


----------



## phatbac (May 16, 2020)

thanks...i hear ya about covid 19 makes me worried to step foot in a hospital!

Happy Smoking and Stay Safe,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## ofelles (May 16, 2020)

Great find!  Enjoy the Father/son time and the new cooker.


----------



## phatbac (May 16, 2020)

ofelles said:


> Great find!  Enjoy the Father/son time and the new cooker.


Thank you!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## Dantij (May 17, 2020)

*Wow!  Nice find. *


----------



## pineywoods (May 18, 2020)

Aaron congrats on the great find hope you and your dad have a great trip picking it up. As for surgery unless it absolutely can't be put off  wait till after this covid crap. I had to have "emergency' surgery and if your hospital is anything like the one I was in you don't want any part of it. They allowed nobody in for the surgery or my entire stay not even my wife I lost 4 or 5 or 6 days guess I was on a vent for 4 or 5 days. Trust me you don't want any part of a hospital right now if it can be avoided.
I'll be looking forward to the qview of that new smoker


----------



## phatbac (May 18, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> Aaron congrats on the great find hope you and your dad have a great trip picking it up. As for surgery unless it absolutely can't be put off  wait till after this covid crap. I had to have "emergency' surgery and if your hospital is anything like the one I was in you don't want any part of it. They allowed nobody in for the surgery or my entire stay not even my wife I lost 4 or 5 or 6 days guess I was on a vent for 4 or 5 days. Trust me you don't want any part of a hospital right now if it can be avoided.
> I'll be looking forward to the qview of that new smoker



I was thinking along similar lines. we have the situation managed at the moment with some meds. and i have to have the surgery in a hospital downtown Charlotte NC a hotspot for Covid. so no surgery for as long as possible.  thanks for the well wishes and i will heed your advice about the surgery for sure.

As far as Q View from lang smokes and grills...its coming!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## sawhorseray (May 18, 2020)

Wow, looks like that baby is ready to fire up right now Aaron, congrats! RAY


----------



## phatbac (May 18, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Wow, looks like that baby is ready to fire up right now Aaron, congrats! RAY


I'm drooling waiting to get my hands on her! 
Thanks!
phatbac (Aaron)


----------

